# SW Portland, OR on sundays



## Nimloth (Jan 8, 2010)

We were a 5 gamer group, but 2 have become very casual players, so our group needs another player or 2.  Or if you are a GM and want to run a game, we can provide you with solid group of 3-5 players.


We;
   - meet in Tualatin (occasionally Hillsboro) on sundays from 1-7.
   - are mostly 40+ years old, 1 is mid 20's.
   - collectively have 120 years of gaming experience.
   - have played together for a minimum of 6 years, 10+ for most of us.
   - mostly play 3.x or PF (or a mix of the 2).

Other systems we have played are Hero system/Champions (current game), Shadowrun, L5R, 7th sea.


----------



## Nimloth (Feb 1, 2011)

*Looking for a new player*

We found 3 new players, but 2 have dropped due to school and work.  So we are looking for 1 more reliable player for Kingmaker. We are currently starting the 3rd module(Varnhold Vanishing).  We would consider a pair of players.
- meet in Tualatin on sundays from 1-7pm
(about 1/month we don't play for various reasons)
- are mostly 40+ years old, 1 is mid 20's.
- Pathfinder (can ask for 3.5 material), Gestalt, currently 8th level
(we play gestalt so the characters are more flexible and because usually we have only 3 pcs)
- we don't do much Roleplaying (we want to get to the heart of the action/story), but we aren't complete hack-n-slash. If you want to interact with a plot important npc, great. If you want to spend 30 minutes just buying a kimono (true story), NOT great.
- we are very team oriented. If you want to play an assassin for the BBEG, NO. If you want to play a free spirit who can be a team player, OK.

Current group;
Ruler= Cleric/Rogue-Monk of Erastil with a cohort (bard/wizard)
Marshal= Ranger/Paladin of Erastil with a cohort (fighter/summoner)
Spymaster= Druid/Rogue-Shadowdancer

with some part time characters
Monk/Wizard(illusionist) - plays less than 1/2 the time
(distracted by school)
Rogue/Sorcerer(fey) - plays about occasionally

PM me if you are interested.


----------

